# Cactus Knife pic as requested



## MesquiteMan (Jun 28, 2008)

As requested, here is a picture of a knife made with a set of my "Original Cactus Blank"™ knife scales in Magma Red. The knife was made by famous knife maker, W.E. Ankrom. This IS NOT a kit knife. He make all components himself and tempers his own stuff. I actually had the pleasure of handling this knife in person and I can say that the fit and finish was second to none. I would love to own it myself but just can not part with the $1,000 price tag. Ouch!

Anyway, enjoy the pic. Yes, I do own the copyright on the pic since it was sent to me specifically so I could photograph it for my website.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

The cactus made the knife M.M., thanks for sharing.


----------



## panch0 (Nov 4, 2009)

That is awesome!


----------



## goldie (Nov 17, 2008)

nice knife! if I only had a grand to burn,


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

MM...that cactus is simply amazing! It does *make* the knife. gb


----------

